# Hello pigeon lovers. I have pigeon breeding/egg laying problems!



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello, i happen to have a pair of pigeons. The cock is black, and I think he may be on the older side. Because his arorta constantly beats fast throughout his body. The hen happens to be an armenian high flier. Shes a year and a half. She has had 2 eggs since she could breed. Unsuccessful though, because she was young. But anyways, she has mated with her mate more then 12 times i think. They mated constantly. And i think it has been 10 or more days, still no eggs. But somewhere i heard to look at there pelvic bone, and if it sticks out, there is a forming egg. Is this true? Also, she takes big droppings. And a little while ago, she pooped but it wasnt poop either, it was white. And constantly she picks stuff off of the ground. Her mate sits in the nest box, cooing for her, messing with the nest material. And then she lays in it to, and he puts nest material over her.. So confused.. help?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Make sure she has lots/plenty of calcium.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

how long have you had these birds and what is the rush for eggs ?? I cant stop my birds from laying  its insainnnnnnn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> Hello, i happen to have a pair of pigeons. The cock is black, and I think he may be on the older side. Because his arorta constantly beats fast throughout his body. The hen happens to be an armenian high flier. Shes a year and a half. She has had 2 eggs since she could breed. Unsuccessful though, because she was young. But anyways, she has mated with her mate more then 12 times i think. They mated constantly. And i think it has been 10 or more days, still no eggs. But somewhere i heard to look at there pelvic bone, and if it sticks out, there is a forming egg. Is this true? Also, she takes big droppings. And a little while ago, she pooped but it wasnt poop either, it was white. And constantly she picks stuff off of the ground. Her mate sits in the nest box, cooing for her, messing with the nest material. And then she lays in it to, and he puts nest material over her.. So confused.. help?


what is there to be confused about ?, everthing seems normal. their not robots, she will lay when it is time, and I would not be poking around on her to find an egg in there, it is not going to make it happen any faster and you may break it and then she would be in trouble. just enjoy your birds eggs or not, it will happen.. they are pigeons. LOL...


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

what do you do when your pigeons lay eggs but they are like smashed and torn. do they need something like calcium or are they bad birds for breeding?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Give the pigeons a good environment and time for breeding. Setup a clean nest box with nest bowl and let the pair claim it. Evoke their instinct by providing nesting materials. The better they feel the more chances of eggs and succesful breeding.

Calcium and sunlight are necessary for the pigeons, calcium can be provided in the form of commercial supplements, calcium grit, oyster shells, crushed egg shells, etc. The pigeons should have access to sunlight for various reasons including absorbtion of calcium.

Smashed and torn - Can happen with inexperienced and first time breeders but if the shell seems rough or soft and crumbling calcium supplements are to be provided ASAP and on regular basis


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

yea that helps i have them seperate from the rest they have their own loft for the both of them. my other birds lay eggs ok and the hatch just this pair is having problems. i just recently got them like 2 weeks ago.their rollers. how do you give them the oyster shells and eggs. in their food?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

crushed oyster shell is given 24/7 in a seperate croc in the loft...


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

alright thanks.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dang..........I can't stop mine from Breeding & laying eggs!


----------

